# Time Logged on KindleBoards



## Marcthekindlefreak (Jan 5, 2009)

I just wanna see how long people have spent on this website i have only logged about 17hours how about everyone else


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

Total time logged in: 1 days, 21 hours and 31 minutes

Chris


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

17 days 18 hours and 50 mins.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm fairly new here but I'm proud to have logged 2 days, 14 hours and 14 minutes.


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

n00b!

1 hour 14 minutes


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm new as well.  Officially created my account on Tuesday and have already logged 8 hours and 10 minutes.

(This doesn't count all the time that I browsed as a guest before becoming official.)


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

3 days, 16 hours, 12 minutes

although it feels like I live here.

Steve


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Total time logged in: 14 days, 4 hours and 38 minutes.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Another n00b here - 7 hours, 53 minutes.


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak (Jan 5, 2009)

Yea I just get on when i can which isnt much i just get on when i have other things to do on my computer thats it basically so i dont spen to much time on here im usually to busy reading to get on also lol


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Yikes!  Can't let my boss see this.  Most of my online time is at work  

Total time logged in: 2 days, 5 hours and 10 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

You don't really want to know. And if you do, there's a list.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=stats


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

2 days, 23 hours and 52 minutes


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm almost going on a day, I've been logged in for 21 hours and 19 minutes....
What I'm worried about is the number of posts, I've only got 37.... 
I need to post a lot more, that's my resolution....at least until my K2 arrives


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

WOW, Bacardi Jim, you're impressive!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> WOW, Bacardi Jim, you're impressive!!!


Oh, I'm impressive, Jerry!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You don't really want to know. And if you do, there's a list.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=stats


OH, I finally made one of the top 10 lists! I'm there with such good company.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

6 days, 9 hours, 52 min.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

5 days 20 hours and 15 minutes. It sure doesnt seem like it though.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Oh, I'm impressive, Jerry!


Actually, Mr. Impressive, you can call me Heather! LOL!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> Actually, Mr. Impressive, you can call me Heather! LOL!


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

LOVED that movie!    Although it was the "non-Heather" character that I loved the most.  Winona was fun-nee (in a completely morbid sort of way).


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> LOVED that movie!  Although it was the "non-Heather" character that I loved the most. Winona was fun-nee (in a completely morbid sort of way).


Best moment: Christian Slater lighting his cigarette off the smoldering spot on her wrist where she tried to suicide by car lighter.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You don't really want to know. And if you do, there's a list.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=stats


Hey BJ that's pretty cool 
There is sooooo much on this board that I find each day - actually more than I really really want to know


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Betsy's about to spank me for being off-topic.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Yikes! Can't let my boss see this. Most of my online time is at work


Mine too. 5 days, 7 hours.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Best moment: Christian Slater lighting his cigarette off the smoldering spot on her wrist where she tried to suicide by car lighter.


Too true!! I nearly had a fit during that scene.

EDIT: Back OT...I'll be a good girl from now on. Sorry for the hijack!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

5 days 3 hours 21 minutes, and counting


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

9 days. Ish. But I always leave Kindleboards open at work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aargh.  Thought that was the worst movie I ever saw....oh, well.  Maybe I'll give it another try some day.  (Jim, you know you want to be spanked.  Just like I know I'm going to regret saying that.)

25 days, 23 hours, 27 minutes.  26 days soon!!!!

Can't believe I'm one of the top thread starters...it's those book klub and pinned posts that are doing it.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm I the only person named Heather who has never watched that movie?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep Betsy, Jim is begging to be spanked.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Okay...(LMAO)...you guys are NOT helping me keep my promise to stay OT!!!!

......9 hours, 14 minutes now (whew, now I feel better)


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> (whew, now I feel better)


*feels Heather*

You're right! I think you're ripe now!


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *feels Heather*
> 
> You're right! I think you're ripe now!


Thanks, Mr. Incredible...my DB certainly seems to think so! (Drat....got me AGAIN!)


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

?  I just chose the option "Stay logged in"  So I never log out.  

i guess I should but I hate to log in.

Each day I should have about 24 hours


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> Thanks, Mr. Incredible...my DB certainly seems to think so! (Drat....got me AGAIN!)


It's my way.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I was feeling bad until I saw the rest of you....6 days 8 hours and 22 minutes.



Bacardi Jim said:


>


BJ-you're my hero.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Nothing heroic about it. You, too, can be shameless! Buy my 24-part series of Betamax tapes and you can be shameless *just like me!*


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Just like I know I'm going to regret saying that.


Betsy, I don't know why on earth you would regret saying something like that.

Out loud.

In a public forum.

In daylight hours.

with the whole kindle world watching.

(ducks stick)
4 says 4 hours, 4 minutes. That's weird.

My boss threatens to shoot me so often for being OT at work, it hardly works as a scare tactic anymore.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You don't really want to know. And if you do, there's a list.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=stats


Interesting link...

I'm apparently one of the "top topic starters." I didn't expect that.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

5 days, 5 hours, 33 minutes...time flys when you're having fun...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Way to much though I'm no longer in the top 10 *


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, Robin's post has disappeared, so I can't quote her bit about her boss threatening to shoot her anymore. 

But I offer her this anyway:

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/robot-chicken-walt-vs-elian/1849561992


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

You've all made my day....
Bacardi Jim where do you get these things?  .....ROTFLMAO
I can't stop, and the video of Walt V. Elian Incredible...... 

I only have 30 more minutes.....


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think I was just struck dumb by that video.

Someone help me, I really didn't want to laugh... (bad, Heather, bad)


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

You know Robin.Goodfellow works at DisneyWorld, right?


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

No, I didn't Bacardi Jim.  My eyes were crossing trying to make the connection between the comment and the video.  But I just decided to let it go and enjoy a guilty laugh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> No, I didn't Bacardi Jim. My eyes were crossing trying to make the connection between the comment and the video. But I just decided to let it go and enjoy a guilty laugh.


When she mentioned (in her now deleted post) that her boss had threatened to shoot her for her time spent online here while at work..... I had to post the video link.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, Bacardi Jim, I couldn't resist sending that video to my boss.  His favorite part was where Castro saves the day.  I think I'm in for a nice raise this year.....  

Goodness, I must be sick or something...

(10 hours and 31 minutes now)


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Stargazer--this one is for both you and Leslie. She'll see why. 

http://podcast.miamisci.org/podcastmedia/SG0907.m4v


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

He used to sign off with "And until next time... keep watching the stars!"


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> http://podcast.miamisci.org/podcastmedia/SG0907.m4v


No work-ee for me Bacardi Jim. Page won't load for some reason.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> No work-ee for me Bacardi Jim. Page won't load for some reason.


Might be you need to update your Quiktime. If you have Realplayer, try this one:

http://www.miamisci.org:8080/ramgen/stargazer/SG0907.rm?usehostname


----------



## noblesrus (Oct 29, 2008)

2 day, 20 hours and 49 minutes.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

1 days, 12 hours and 12 minutes


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Huh. My post is gone.  I hope I didn't offend anyone.  I am also speechless at Jim's video, and in awe of his ability to find such things.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Huh. My post is gone. I hope I didn't offend anyone. I am also speechless at Jim's video, and in awe of his ability to find such things.


I actually saw it when it was on TV. Had to hunt hard to find the clip.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Total time logged in: 17 days, 10 hours and 51 minutes.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Total time logged in: 10 days, 19 hours and 3 minutes.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> 3 days, 16 hours, 12 minutes
> 
> although it feels like I live here.
> 
> Steve


We're almost twins. Although I'm newer than you are so I must live here!

3 days, 16 hours and 15 minutes.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

11 days 41 minutes!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

1 day, 15 hours and 19 min


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

4 days, 20 hours and 17 minutes. Just ask my husband.


----------

